# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Canada | Tour Canada

## toptentravel1

*Tour Cada**na*


 
Đất nước của cây phong – mang sắc đỏ tô thắm bầu trời kết hợp với không khí trong lành của đất nước Canada mang lại cho du khách những cảm xúc bất tận. *Du lịch Canada* cơ hội trải nghiệm trên chiếc cầu Capilano ở Vancouver 3 nhất cao nhất, xưa nhất và dài nhất. Ngoài ra còn có rất nhiều địa điểm vô cùng hấp dẫn khác như Montréal là thành phố lớn thứ nhì Canada nằm trong tỉnh bang Québec, ngày xưa Montréal có tên là Ville Marie (Thành phố Ðức Bà Maria) và hiện tên Montréal lấy từ tên của ngọn đồi Mont Réal nằm ngay tại trung tâm thành phố. Sao bạn không lên kế hoạch ngay cho *tour Canada* để khám phá những nơi tuyệt vời khác trên đất nước này!!!

Để có một chuyến đi hoàn hảo hiểu hơn về con người cũng như đất nước Canada. Bạn hãy song hành  cùng *www.toptentravel.com.vn**,* *www.dulichnuocmy.vn*  công ty Top Ten Travel. Chúng tôi có đội ngủ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp, HDV nhiệt tình chu đáo nhằm mang lại sự thoải mái nhất cho khách hàng trong chuyến đi. Sự hài lòng của du khách là niềm tự hào lớn nhất dành cho chúng tôi. Với 99.980.000 VNĐ/khách. Tin chắc rằng bạn sẽ có 10 Ngày 9 Đêm không thể nào quên. Hãy nhanh chóng liên hệ với chúng tôi Top Ten Travel càng sớm càng tốt.

*Song hành cùng chúng tôi sẽ làm bạn ngạc nhiên!!!*

*Nguyễn Văn Toàn*
*Cell: (84) 912 921 525* | Email: toan@toptentravel.com.vn
Online: YH! toan24882 | Skype: toannguyen248

*TOP TEN TRAVEL*
Add: Floor 1 & 2 TOP TEN BUILDING
02 Giai Phong St, Ward 4, Tan Binh Dist, Ho Chi Minh, Viet Nam
Tel : (84-8) 6290 7799 (4 lines) | Fax: (84-8) 3811 4722

*Cambodia** Branch*
Add: No. 53 EO, St 24, Sangkat Chom Chao Khan Dangkor,
Phnom Penh, Cambodia
Tel: (+855) 23 214 124 | Fax: (+855) 23 214 204

Web : www.toptentravel.com.vn | www.dulichnuocmy.vn

----------

